# foodsaver



## pike (Feb 13, 2010)

any one else have this model?


----------



## cheech (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry not the one that I have


----------



## chefrob (Feb 13, 2010)

that looks like the 3420.....i have the 3440 which from what i can see the only difference is mine is black........why?


----------



## chefrob (Feb 13, 2010)

actually after looking at mine, i see one more option on mine....just can't read yours to tell the difference.


----------



## eman (Apr 9, 2010)

That's the exact same model that i have on my counter.


----------

